# Corn snake



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Does anybody have any Corn snake Vivs that resemble their natural habitat? Not sure what their natural habitat is...
*


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

they live in woodland and old farmland in north america. this sort of habitat




























i also want a natural habitat for when my corn is bigger, and had difficulty finding info on google so just searched for imagas on north american woods and such


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

Be hard to do that u could use bark as substrate and branches but be quiet hard


----------



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

I heard they live in Corn fields... Could use Bamboo instead of the corn etc...


----------



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

Anybody got a picture of natural corn vivs?


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah could use bamboo, good luck post pics of your set up would love yo see


----------

